# Strange Habits



## brentfordian (Oct 30, 2007)

When an apprentice on the Australind in 1965 I would start the bridge scrub, clean and polish each morning at 07.00 hours. The Mate was John Pearce - "ex Buries Markes" ( why did we always describe other crew members as "ex " something or other ? ) and he was usually to be found in the chartroom carefully cutting out collar-shaped pieces from expired charts which he then wore fresh and clean to breakfast. He came from somewhere "up north" which may explain his frugality but he was clearly a forerunner of the re-cycling movement. Any more strange habits to report ?


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I sailed with an Chief Engineer who wear a red and a green sock each day. The way Red of the Red Green show wears suspenders.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Sailed with a Chippy who slept with the light on and his eyes open. I wonder could he see when he was asleep.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I sailed with an C/E in Everards in the 1950/60s who always ordered and paid for two taxis in case one broke down.

Regards Robert


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

surfaceblow said:


> I sailed with an Chief Engineer who wear a red and a green sock each day. The way Red of the Red Green show wears suspenders.


Port and Starboard no doubt ?? he would have to walk crosslegged or backwards when going aft ??

Derek The mind boggles .


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Derek Roger said:


> Port and Starboard no doubt ?? he would have to walk crosslegged or backwards when going aft ??
> 
> Derek The mind boggles .


Or fly the "R" flag [=P] .


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, Port and Starboard. I never did see him walk backwards or cross legged. I have seen him pull his pants leg up to look at his socks to make sure he was heading in the right direction. I am sorry to say the socks did not work very well for him in the Engine Room when he lost track of the Forward end. 

I used aft was the end with the shaft sticking out of the Main Engine until I was on a Double Ended Ferry that had propellers on both ends. The Ferry used the terminal names St. George and Whitehall Street instead of Fore and Aft.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I built a few double ended ferries ( cable ferries for the most part .) 
We had a system that when the ferry went the other way the nav lights automatically changed from Port to Stbd / Stbd to Port . 
Not that it mattered much as the only other traffic was the occasional pleasure boat ( Mine included) . Required however by Transport Canada .

Derek


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> I sailed with an C/E in Everards in the 1950/60s who always ordered and paid for two taxis in case one broke down.
> 
> Regards Robert


Sailed with him. that was Bomber Harris, a brilliant old Gentleman.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Sailed with many shipmates with strange habits but the really strange thing was that they were all sparkies.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Keltic Star said:


> Sailed with him. that was Bomber Harris, a brilliant old Gentleman.


Keltic Star 
That is the same gentleman, we always referred to him as Mad Harris. Apparently he was a brilliant engineer who had a serious accident during the war working on some government project.

Regards Robert


----------

